# Mare lost her battle



## kaykay (Oct 23, 2003)

After I got to work tonight Cathy called with bad news. When the farrier trimmed her toes she had very bad abcesses. When he trimmed the front it was filled with blood and pus. They xrayed and found that the coffin bone was almost gone. Xrays also showed arthritis. There was just no way this mare could live any kind of life without pain. She was put down shortly after. Her name is Mona Lisa. Cathy has named her filly Lil Bit of Hope. Cathy is really devastated. Cathy will keep Lil Bit. Mona was only 5 yrs old. We have pictures when Cathy is ready to show them.

Its been such an emotional day.


----------



## SunQuest (Oct 23, 2003)

OH MY GOSH!!! I am so sorry Kay and Cathy!!!!!!! I just don't understand how that poor mare made it this far with feet that were that bad!

I love the name of the filly. Lil bit of hope is most certainly what this rescue is all about.

Prayers for comfort, and hugs also...


----------



## kaykay (Oct 23, 2003)

thanks nila. Im just a mess and cathy is worse. Even the vet and farrier were shocked. How she has maintained herself this long none of us will ever know. She basically did not have one good hoof to stand on. NOT ONE! Yet she nursed that baby and withstood the pain. I was so hopeful when I left there that she was going to be okay. Now Im worried about Lil Bit as this is alot of stress for a 3 month old. These two horses touched alot of hearts at the U of I today. No one could believe that someone would leave them in this condition.


----------



## SunQuest (Oct 23, 2003)

Yes Kay, it is a lot of stress for a little baby. But with the mare beeing in such bad shape, the filly couldn't have been getting super healthy mare's milk. Thank heavens that Cathy has this little filly to show her what true love and care for her is. After all, her dam was only hanging on for that filly.

I know that many people wean the foals by just taking them to their new home without the parent. At least this little girl had a ride or two in a trailer with her mother to help calm her fears. She will be ok with the love and care that will be shown her now by Cathy.

Remeber, you both did what was the kindest thing you could possibly do for that wonderful dam. You stopped the horrid suffering, you showed her what it is to be loved, and best yet, you let her know that her filly would be taken care of the way that she deserves.

Bless you both, and please let me know if you need me...


----------



## nootka (Oct 23, 2003)

How very apt the mare's name is. Behind her serene facade, who would know what torture she'd been through. That is so very awful that she suffered so, but yes, you (her caretakers) chose the right path for her, ultimately.

Now her legacy lives on in her daughter. I am so glad she shepherded her little one to the right place to give her the chance to live.

I am quite sad about the mare, but have hope still because of the filly.

My condolences to all,

Liz M.


----------



## Denise (Oct 23, 2003)

I am so sorry to hear that she didnt make it. What will and determination she had to take care of Lil Bit in all that pain. What a mare she must have been. Think of the good that has come from this and that is, that she is free of pain and Lil Bit is safe and will not face the same life. Cathy I am sorry Mona Lisa didnt make it-sending hugs your way. Hugs to Lil bit too.


----------



## fourhorses (Oct 23, 2003)

Another wonderful life gone due to a human. May Mona Lisa gallop & play with no pain now.



May Lil' Bit of Hope have everything her momma didn't.

I am so lucky to have found this board. It is comforting to know that we all cry together. You are in my thoughts & prayers. ((((HUGS)))) Kristie


----------



## CountryHaven (Oct 23, 2003)

What a courageous mother she was. I'm so sorry for your loss. Bless the baby, I'm glad she has a good home. After the initial strain of loosing her mom, she'll be just fine with a wonderful person like you.


----------



## Sandy S. (Oct 23, 2003)

I am so sorry. It times like these that you know you want to help and take them in but it causes so much sadness and heartbreak. Believe me we are all crying with you.

And I should not have read this at work, Hopefully no one will walk in.


----------



## Miniv (Oct 23, 2003)

My gut was just turned inside out imagining what kind of pain that little mother must have been going through! I am actually relieved to hear that she is painfree now. It sounds as if her daughter is in the best hands possible.

All the best,

MA


----------



## Sterling (Oct 23, 2003)

Oh so sad to hear. This is just heartbreaking. Lil Bit of Hope will be very well cared for now.


----------



## windycityminis (Oct 23, 2003)

Oh my gosh, I'm SO sorry. I know she is not in apain any more and I just can't stomach thinking how much pain she MUST have been in.

Kay and Cathy, BIG hugs to both of you. If there is anything at all I can do, please let me know.

Lara


----------

